# Του τρελλογιατρού ή τρελλογιάτρου;



## Dimme

Καταλαβαίνετε το νόημα ή την ερώτηση...Λένε όλοι του Παιδιάτρου...Ή μήπως είναι του Παιδιατρού;  Τελικά προσπαθώ να μάθω να μιλάω ξένες γλώσσες αλλά δεν κατέχω την ελληνική καθόλου!


----------



## Dimme

Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι το σωστό ίσως να είναι του παιδίατρου και τρελλόγιατρου...Εσείς τι λέτε;


----------



## ireney

Εξαρτάται :d
Και εξηγούμαι: Σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες της Δημοτικής, όπου τονίζεται η Ονομαστική, στην ίδια συλλαβή τονίζονται και οι άλλες πτώσεις. 
Ο παιδίατρος του παιδίατρου κλπ κλπ
Ο τρελλογιατρός του τρελλογιατρού κλπ

Σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες τονισμού μακρών και βραχέων που έχουμε κληρονομήσει από τα Αρχαία μέσω Καθαρευούσης :d όταν η λήγουσα είναι μακρά ο τόνος κατεβαίνει στην παραλήγουσα. 
Συνεπώς, ο παιδίατρος του παιδιάτρου κλπ
Ο τρελλογιατρός, του τρελλογιατρού κλπ

Το "Τρελλ*ό*γιατρος" δεν το έχω ακούσει ποτέ να πω τη μαύρη αλήθεια.

Το δικό μου, προσωπικό πρόβλημα είναι το εξής: Ναι, σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες της Δημοτικής, ο τόνος είναι ακατέβατος :d Πλην όμως: Οι οπαδοί της Δημοτικής, πολύ σωστά πράττοντες, έλεγαν ότι δεν μπορούμε να θεωρούμε τη γλώσσα όπως τη μιλάει ο λαός λάθος. Και ερωτώ (τίγκα στους καθαρευουσιάνικους τύπους αυτό το μήνυμα!): Εάν αρκετοί κατεβάζουν τον τόνο είναι λάθος;

Συμπέρασμα: Τυπικά το σωστό είναι "του παιδίατρου" και όχι "του παιδιάτρου". Το κατά πόσον το "παιδιάτρου" είναι όντως λάθος είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο.


----------



## vatrahos

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι κανόνες της Δημοτικής είναι λίγο πιο λεπτοί. Δηλαδή ποτέ δεν έχω ακούσει άνθρωπο να πει "των πόλεμων", "τους άνεμους", "του στάδιου", "η προϊστάμενη" κ.ο.κ. (έχω διαβάσει "οι ανθρώποι" και "πολέμοι" αλλά μόνο σε αποσπάσματα που επιχειρούν να αποδώσουν διαλόγους χωριατών και βοσκών).

Θα μου πεις ότι η Νεοελληνική, η γλώσσα δηλαδή που μιλάμε σήμερα, δεν εξισούται ακριβώς με τη Δημοτική, και ότι η λέξη "πολέμων" δεν είναι δείγμα της Δημοτικής αλλά μάλλον της Νεοελληνικής. Ναι μεν η Νεοελληνική ακολουθεί ως επί το πλείστον μια Δημοτική μορφολογία, αλλά προδίδει δε και άλλες επιρροές από κάθε άλλο στάδιο της εξέλιξής της. 

Τα λέω όλα αυτά βέβαια από μιαν εντελώς ερασιτεχνική, πρακτική άποψη, βάσει των δικών μου παρατηρήσεων. Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν ξέρω τι είναι η πρακτική διαφορά ανάμεσα στη Νεοελληνική και τη Δημοτική.

Σε γενικές γραμμές, έχω προσέξει ότι οι περισσότερες λέξεις που δεν κατεβάζουν τόνο είναι οι _σύνθετες _λέξεις της Δημοτικής, λ.χ. αγριογούρουνος / του αγριογούρουνου, ενώ οι σύνθετες που προϋπήρχαν της Δημοτικής, όπως ο δίφθογγος / του διφθόγγου παρακολουθούν την αλλαγή τόνου. Μάλλον δεν είναι τόσο απλός ο κανόνας, αλλά είναι μια αρχή.


----------



## vatrahos

το ερώτημά μου μάλλον είναι το εξής: τι κάνει μια λέξη Δημοτική, και τι "Νεοελληνική"; Δηλαδή, γιατί λέμε αφενός "παιδίατρου" και αφετέρου "ψυχιάτρου"; Ποια η διαφορά; Γιατί αφενός "λαθρέμπορων" και αφετέρου "δουλεμπόρων"; Τι καθιστά μια λέξη Δημοτική, ή αν δεν είναι θέμα "Δημοτικής" και "Νεοελληνικής", με ποια λογική τέλος πάντων υφίσταται την αλλαγή τόνου ή όχι;


----------



## Dimme

Ireney και Vatrahos ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σας και την προθυμία σας. Βρίσκω την απάντηση της Ireney ως ικανοποιητική(πρέπει να είσαι πολύ καλή Καθηγήτρια). Όσον αφορά το θέμα που έθεσες Vatrahos, είναι πολύπλοκο να το εξηγήσεις και πολύ απλό να το εννοήσεις. Εκείνο που μπορώ να πω είναι ότι μερικές λέξεις και εκφράσεις "καθιερώθηκαν" να λέγονται έτσι αγνοώντας τους σωστούς γραμματικούς κανόνες.


----------



## Dave London N22

Έλεος!  Πώς μπορώ να μάθω ελληνικά....και τι είδους ελληνικά πρέπει να μαθαίνω...αν δεν ξέρετε εσείς;

Μάλλον θα μαθαίνω ελληνικά ώσπου πεθάνω!


----------



## Dave London N22

dimme said:


> αγνοώντας τους σωστούς γραμματικούς κανόνες.


 
Τους γραμματικούς κανόνες τους επιβάλλουμε εμείς.  Η γλώσσα όμως δεν έχει κανόνες, και μεταμορφώνεται συνεχώς.


----------



## Dimme

Dear Dave, γειά σου και ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σου.  Καταρχάς συμφωνώ με τη δεύτερη παρατήρησή σου...Μπορείς να μάθεις ελληνικά, μιλώντας με Έλληνες και διαβάζοντας βιβλία. Αυτό που είπα στην αρχή της ερώτησής μου ήταν πικρόχολο(bitter) επειδή με κουράζει η εναλλαγή που κάνουμε πότε στην καθαρεύουσα και πότε στη δημοτική...Η γλώσσα ελίσσεται όπως όλα στη ζωή...Καλό θα ήταν να ακολουθούμε και τους κανόνες όμως...To ίδιο θα ήθελα και εγώ στα Αγγλικά που τα αγαπώ πολύ.  Να μιλώ με Εγγλέζους(κυρίως) ή Αγγλόφωνους για να γίνω πιο καλός.


----------



## x99sol

Θα μιλήσω άπαξ!
Βασικά όλα τα παραπάνω ισχύουν, όμως καλό είναι να ληφθεί υπόψιν 
εάν η λέξη έχει ρίζα στα αρχαία ή είναι λέξη των νέων ελληνικών και απλή η σύνθετη.
Εάν μια λέξη προέρχεται από τα αρχαία ή έστω από καθαρεύουσα τότε συνήθως θεωρείται ορθότερο η διατήρηση των αρχαίων γραμματικών κανόνων εφόσον δεν έχει επικρατήσει αντίθετη ρύθμιση στην καθομιλουμένη οπότε είναι η δεύτερη ορθή (ή και οι δυο σπανιότερα).
Αυτό είναι εύλογο διότι η μετατροπή από την καθαρεύουσα στην δημοτική έγινε κυρίως γιατί μορφώνονταν ένα μικρό ποσοστό του πληθυσμού και ο απλός κόσμος μιλούσε δημοτική και τοπικές διαλέκτους (+χωριάτικα) και δεν κατανούσαν τα κείμενα καθαρεύουσα. Αναγκαίο μεν αλλά σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν καθιστά την χρήση "αρχαίζουσας δημοτικής" ή και αυτούσιες λέξεις από την καθαρεύουσα "λάθος".


----------



## antimatter

dave london n22 said:


> Έλεος!  Πώς μπορώ να μάθω ελληνικά....και τι είδους ελληνικά πρέπει να μαθαίνω...αν δεν ξέρετε εσείς;
> 
> Μάλλον θα μαθαίνω ελληνικά ώσπου πεθάνω!



Δεν είναι ότι δεν ξέρουμε, απλά είναι λίγο θολό το τοπίο με τους κανόνες.
Πιο εύηχο είναι να κατεβαίνει ο τόνος όταν η λήγουσα είναι μακρά, αν και αυτό μπορεί να θεωρηθεί εντελώς υποκειμενική κρίση.

Πάντως όλες τις γλώσσες πρέπει να τις μαθαίνεις μέχρι που να πεθάνεις, επειδή όλες είναι σα ζωντανοί οργανισμοί, που συνεχώς αλλάζουν και προσαρμόζονται σε νέα δεδομένα


----------

